# Dual headed Chainsaw Mill (repost)



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

This is a repost of my previous post as the pictures were lost in the big crash.




The power heads are Makita 6401's with 84 cc Big bore kits and opened up mufflers. My friend Jeremy is at the controls.

Features of the Mill are: guide shoes that ride on the ladder rails, dual remote throttles with a magnetic latch in the full on position, and a winch with an adjustable elevation to keep from bending over. An aluminum ladder is required to guide the mill.


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm using WoodlandPro 33RP ripping chain 3/8" .063 guage.
Finish full size



Finish close up


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

Details of Winch


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

Remote Throttle


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

Guide shoes, Misc.


----------



## gemniii (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the repost. We can all drool over that piece of equipment.

How much do you think the parts cost, excluding the saws?

/edit - do you have a set of plans? I'd like to be able to put my dual 660's to work.


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

Bar mount



Stiffener and clamp made from 4140 chrome/moly steel






Cover



Tension adjuster


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

gemniii said:


> Thanks for the repost. We can all drool over that piece of equipment.
> 
> How much do you think the parts cost, excluding the saws?
> 
> /edit - do you have a set of plans? I'd like to be able to put my dual 660's to work.



Thanks

I didn't keep a running cost of the parts. The 80/20 rails and the 50" double ended bar were the most costly parts.

I don't have any plans, I may have to AutoCAD It.


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

My next project is to modify the mill to be able to use one power head for smaller logs. It needs to have a roller for the end of the bar and an axillary bar oiler. I plan to have the oiler controlled with the remote throttle lever (an on/off valve and a flow control valve). Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome just bloody awesome! Why can't any of the mill manufacturors make something half as good as this!


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks.
As I see it, to mass produce something like this would be too expensive for the majority of user's. There's a lot of labor involved and some of the construction is specific to one saw brand and model. I've thought about building these in a limited quantity but in my shop (my garage) I couldn't make it worth my while. Also I would need access to all the popular power heads to design a universal mounting system, which I don't have.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 23, 2013)

You must have a good collection of metal working tools to make all this. VERY impressive and the craftsmanship is top notch. What is the capacity on the mill? width and depth.

Thank you for reposting and getting pictures back up.

Beefie


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 23, 2013)

PhilB said:


> This is a repost of my previous post as the pictures were lost in the big crash.
> 
> View attachment 323677
> 
> ...



Nice mill works great congratulations


----------



## PhilB (Dec 23, 2013)

Beefie,

Thanks,
Yes, I have a well equipped shop. Over the years I have continued to acquire tools. I'm 65. I remember reading my dad's "Popular Mechanics" magazines when I was young and always wanted the machines as seen in the magazines to build things. Back then the magazines had articles on the use of lathes and mills and construction projects. I use my tools for hobby projects and friends projects. This will keep me busy when I retire.

The capacity of the mill is 35" width by 20" thick with a 50" double ended bar. I have a 66" double ended bar to increase the capacity but I have yet to need it, thus have not used it.

Phil


----------



## Beefie (Dec 23, 2013)

Very impressive Phil. I was a machinist for 12 years. I no what its like to have the tools and tooling to make what you want when you want to. Some day I will have a mill and a lathe along with the assorted tooling.

Beefie


----------

